# susuki generator



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

i have this suzuki generator se500a is the model, it can run good for a few second then dies from to much gas i think, i have put new gaskets new o rings , cleaned it several times but the same, any help please.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Give it a little choke as its about to die, see if it stays running. You may have a fuel starvation problem, if it gets loaded up with fuel then it is flooding out. Have you had the carburetor off?


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks justin for the reply, i been away for thanksgiving, i had the carb off for cleaning, it seems to run with a little choke then dies out, im thinking the bowl o ring need to be changed, or some other problem.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Start with the basics, make sure the fuel is fresh, no moisture or water in the tank. Then check for good fuel flow from the tank to carb. Parts for your carburetor will be expensive most likely, are you sure the float is at the proper height?


----------

